# Modesto CA Bike Cruise!



## Fonseca927 (Jan 20, 2021)

On February 6 Central Valley Cruisers is holding a vintage bike cruise. All bicycles are welcome and they will be doing three stops throughout the day! At the end of the ride they plan doing lunch! For more info follow their IG page on this fun ride and others in the future!


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 25, 2021)

https://www.modbee.com/news/local/crime/article248732875.html


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 25, 2021)

that news article is pretty funny. I will never understand this hate of people riding bikes.... I've even seen it here from some of you guys. if you are in your car why would you care if a guy on a bike stops for a stop sign? also people fail to realize that bicyclists have the same right of way on the road as cars do, and anyone who got a ticket now has a point on their license. 

cops were out hassling folks on bikes...maybe Modesto has too many cops.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that news article is pretty funny. I will never understand this hate of people riding bikes.... I've even seen it here from some of you guys. if you are in your car why would you care if a guy on a bike stops for a stop sign? also people fail to realize that bicyclists have the same right of way on the road as cars do, and anyone who got a ticket now has a point on their license.
> 
> cops were out hassling folks on bikes...maybe Modesto has too many cops.




I take it you didn't watch the video of the ride yesterday. Lots of good examples of why people hate people riding bikes.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 25, 2021)

Interesting video.  Looks like a bunch of young fools getting too happy.  Sounds like there was a concentrated effort by authorities to start a dialogue with organizers to keep things cool and safe.  Giving out helmets?  How many Police Departments would bother?  They got a F-you from those in charge and riders who showed what they were really about.   I used to live in Modesto.  Cops there are not known for patience with stupidity.  Maybe they will get down to business with idiots that only are brave in numbers


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 25, 2021)

These cyclists passed by the end of my street and were less than respectful, and I'm  being nice. I can honestly say I know many of the folks from Central Valley Cruisers and they've always put on a good ride.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 25, 2021)

The video shows a lot of bikes, apparently too many for an event without planned road closures and city support (for a fee).  Public works to lay down orange safety cones, and pick up afterwards.  Police or traffic safety at intersections.  Basic public safety stuff?  Sanitation for honey buckets and trash?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that news article is pretty funny. I will never understand this hate of people riding bikes.... I've even seen it here from some of you guys. if you are in your car why would you care if a guy on a bike stops for a stop sign? also people fail to realize that bicyclists have the same right of way on the road as cars do, and anyone who got a ticket now has a point on their license.
> 
> cops were out hassling folks on bikes...maybe Modesto has too many cops.



They have the same rights but must also observe the same rules which includes stopping for signs and lights, staying in the proper lane, not impeding traffic etc.. . I can just hear the whiny azz parent when one of those idiots becomes a hood ornament for riding against traffic "Oh he was a good kid just riding his bike". Nope you raised an idiot!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 26, 2021)

They probably have great goals for the future.  Have parent's buy them a Challenger and join in Sideshows!  Dare to dream!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 26, 2021)

Few bad apples ruin the whole barrel


----------

